# very sad video



## terryo (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/07/23/mizutani.hi.turtle.love.khon

I don't know if I am posting this in the right place...this was so sad.


----------



## Itort (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw this earlier and thought that perhaps whoever did this should meet one the hazards she avoided thru her life. The tiger shark is waiting for you fool.


----------

